

IOS7 Bug Lets Anyone Bypass iPhone's Lockscreen To Hijack Photos,Email,Twitter - senobar
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/09/19/ios-7-bug-lets-anyone-bypass-iphones-lockscreen-to-hijack-photos-email-or-twitter/?utm_campaign=techtwittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

======
aroch
Err, this is from Sept of last year and was fixed. What's this doing here?

